# للبيع / شاحنة ايفيكو ايروتتشmh 440 موديل :2003



## الشاحنة الأولى (21 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز

شاحنة ايفيكو

ايروتتشMH 440

موديل :2003
ـــــــــ
الجير بوكس:يدوي(عصا)

رقم العرض : 1115033

المسافه المقطوعه459,000كم

وقود ديزل

القوه : 349حصان

اورو3

المحاور:2

اول تسجيل:مايو2003

4x2

فرامل مانعه للانزلاق

والعديد من الكماليات

السعر95الف ريال سعودي
[/COLOR]
اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
0532666244

0563656524 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰ - ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط© 

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 

‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 980 سي موديل 1984‬&lrm; - YouTube 

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه

العالميه H4 وكلاء















​


----------

